# Embedded youtube videos and synaptics touchpad



## klutvott (Oct 3, 2012)

Whenever i click on embedded youtube videos, the scrolling on my synaptics touchpad stops working. If i switch to another tab and back, it starts working again. I have tried removing and reinstalling the synaptics driver and reinstalling firefox but it didn't help. I'm only having this problem with sevenstring.org. Does anyone else have this problem and possibly a fix? It's starting to get very annoying.


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the same problem. I just click on something else on the page and it fixes  

If I like the video then I usually "like" the post and then continue scrolling.


----------



## klutvott (Oct 3, 2012)

splinter8451 said:


> I have the same problem. I just click on something else on the page and it fixes
> 
> If I like the video then I usually "like" the post and then continue scrolling.


I have to do that on every site that has embedded youtube videos and it works. Here on SSO it works sometimes, but most of the time it doesn't. I can click all i want and it's still "stuck".


----------



## klutvott (Oct 3, 2012)

Solved! 
Flash player is the problem(should have known ). Installed version 11.2.202.235 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I had the same problem with Flash 11.4 i think it is. I couldn't adjust the volume with my designated volume buttons when clicking play on a youtube video either. I also reverted to 11.2.

Hopefully Flash comes out with an update soon to fix this.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone else have problems with YouTube disabling their hotkeys (volume buttons on my laptop)? I talked to a few people about this and it seems to be a common problem. For your issue I just click somewhere else and it works fine usually.


----------

